# American social worker (MSW) wanting to work in Spain. Is it possible??



## jemmanuel2144

Hello I wanted to know if anyone can help me in finding out the possibility of American social workers being able to work in Spain. I am a graduate student whose graduating in June 2017 with my masters degree and wanted to see if it was possible to move to Spain and work as a social worker? In American MSW'S social workers with a masters degree can work in the medical field, non-profit, private practice, military, and so much more. Is this the same in Spain? I have been looking online for information but not been able to find anything.


----------



## Elyles

jemmanuel2144 said:


> Hello I wanted to know if anyone can help me in finding out the possibility of American social workers being able to work in Spain. I am a graduate student whose graduating in June 2017 with my masters degree and wanted to see if it was possible to move to Spain and work as a social worker? In American MSW'S social workers with a masters degree can work in the medical field, non-profit, private practice, military, and so much more. Is this the same in Spain? I have been looking online for information but not been able to find anything.




Sorry, not for money here! The economy really sucks. I am a retired Psychologist/Social worker here and even have trouble finding volunteer gigs. I have over twenty years experience running public and private mental health centers in a few US states. You would also need to be fluent in Spanish to start anything here. England and Ireand have shortages of social workers I have been told. Keep looking.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jemmanuel2144

Elyles said:


> Sorry, not for money here! The economy really sucks. I am a retired Psychologist/Social worker here and even have trouble finding volunteer gigs. I have over twenty years experience running public and private mental health centers in a few US states. You would also need to be fluent in Spanish to start anything here. England and Ireand have shortages of social workers I have been told. Keep looking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


When you mean not for the money here how much are social workers being paid to work in Spain? Is no one being hired at this time or is the pay just really low?


----------



## Elyles

jemmanuel2144 said:


> When you mean not for the money here how much are social workers being paid to work in Spain? Is no one being hired at this time or is the pay just really low?




Foreigners are hired after the Spanish. Very few social workers even have an MSW as well. For some reason it is not all that popular here. The pay is dirt compared to the US as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jemmanuel2144

Elyles said:


> Foreigners are hired after the Spanish. Very few social workers even have an MSW as well. For some reason it is not all that popular here. The pay is dirt compared to the US as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


if the chance did permit somehow would i be able to do counseling or therapy as MSW there in Spain since your saying its not very popular there I imagine then there is no becoming licensed like in American as a licensed clinical social worker? is the pay in American standards for example less then $50,000 a year idk what that looks like in Euros


----------



## xabiaxica

jemmanuel2144 said:


> if the chance did permit somehow would i be able to do counseling or therapy as MSW there in Spain since your saying its not very popular there I imagine then there is no becoming licensed like in American as a licensed clinical social worker? is the pay in American standards for example less then $50,000 a year idk what that looks like in Euros


You would have to get your qualifications _homolgado_ before anything else. That's costly & can take a long time, & you might find that your qualifications aren't accepted here at all. I know that for a lot of professions extra study in Spain is often required.


Even then, anyone wishing to employ you would have to prove that no EU citizen is available to fill the position, before a work visa were issued. 

We do _of course_ have social workers here. I don't know how licensing works though.

I doubt they earn anything like $50,000 (about 45,000€ at today's rate)


----------



## Lynn R

Elyles said:


> England and Ireand have shortages of social workers I have been told. Keep looking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The average salary for social workers in the UK is 26,782 pounds pa - at today's exchange rates, just under $35,000. It is not a well paid profession in the UK and there are staff shortages because of huge cuts to local authority budgets (vacancies are not being filled), not because there are not enough job applicants to fill them.


----------



## bob_bob

It would not be easy for an American to work as a social worker in the UK plus the OP has no experience which won't help his CV.


----------



## Elyles

xabiachica said:


> You would have to get your qualifications _homolgado_ before anything else. That's costly & can take a long time, & you might find that your qualifications aren't accepted here at all. I know that for a lot of professions extra study in Spain is often required.
> 
> 
> Even then, anyone wishing to employ you would have to prove that no EU citizen is available to fill the position, before a work visa were issued.
> 
> We do _of course_ have social workers here. I don't know how licensing works though.
> 
> I doubt they earn anything like $50,000 (about 45,000€ at today's rate)




Yes, we have social workers here but they are Bachelor's level or less. This woman is getting her MSW, which would offer her much more diversity in employment in the US where she is. A social worker in Spain is loosely defined as what we might call a service tech stateside, assisting with mayores, etc. One of my degrees is an MSW and even that wasn't worth the pursuit here.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

Lynn R said:


> The average salary for social workers in the UK is 26,782 pounds pa - at today's exchange rates, just under $35,000. It is not a well paid profession in the UK and there are staff shortages because of huge cuts to local authority budgets (vacancies are not being filled), not because there are not enough job applicants to fill them.




Oh well, everything one reads on the net isn't true. In the US the starting pay for Social Workers is similar, a pittance. When I got out of my MSW program starting pay was 25k on the average. Long time ago.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

bob_bob said:


> It would not be easy for an American to work as a social worker in the UK plus the OP has no experience which won't help his CV.




You were a nurse Bob, if I remember correctly? You would know a lot more than me about GB social worker jobs. I just read something a while back about Ireland needing social workers. In the US, there is a true shortage in rural areas despite higher wages to attract them. Nurses are needed everywhere. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jemmanuel2144

xabiachica said:


> You would have to get your qualifications _homolgado_ before anything else. That's costly & can take a long time, & you might find that your qualifications aren't accepted here at all. I know that for a lot of professions extra study in Spain is often required.
> 
> 
> Even then, anyone wishing to employ you would have to prove that no EU citizen is available to fill the position, before a work visa were issued.
> 
> We do _of course_ have social workers here. I don't know how licensing works though.
> 
> I doubt they earn anything like $50,000 (about 45,000€ at today's rate)


thank you so much for providing me with all of this information. if i could ask then what is something as a american i could do in spain? i know some teach english...however its always been my goal to do therapy, family counseling, be a life coach/motivation speaker


----------



## jemmanuel2144

Elyles said:


> Yes, we have social workers here but they are Bachelor's level or less. This woman is getting her MSW, which would offer her much more diversity in employment in the US where she is. A social worker in Spain is loosely defined as what we might call a service tech stateside, assisting with mayores, etc. One of my degrees is an MSW and even that wasn't worth the pursuit here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thank you so much for providing me with all of this information. if i could ask then what is something as a american i could do in spain? i know some teach english...however its always been my goal to do therapy, family counseling, be a life coach/motivation speaker


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jemmanuel2144 said:


> thank you so much for providing me with all of this information. if i could ask then what is something as a american i could do in spain? i know some teach english...however its always been my goal to do therapy, family counseling, be a life coach/motivation speaker


For someone outside of the EU to get a job in Spain is very difficult, especially now that Spanish unemployment is so high. The average is 20% (that has come down a LOT recently), but in some parts of the south it's around 30% and for under 25s around 45%. Employers can only offer Americans jobs that cannot be filled by people from the EU.
I do know an American psychologist working in Madrid actually, but she is married to a Spaniard and has been here over 30 years.

I don't see how you could be a social worker here; how you can help people if you don't know the system and culture, and of course if you don't speak the language it's a non starter...


----------



## jemmanuel2144

Pesky Wesky said:


> For someone outside of the EU to get a job in Spain is very difficult, especially now that Spanish unemployment is so high. The average is 20% (that has come down a LOT recently), but in some parts of the south it's around 30% and for under 25s around 45%. Employers can only offer Americans jobs that cannot be filled by people from the EU.
> I do know an American psychologist working in Madrid actually, but she is married to a Spaniard and has been here over 30 years.
> 
> I don't see how you could be a social worker here; how you can help people if you don't know the system and culture, and of course if you don't speak the language it's a non starter...


thank you for providing me with that information


----------



## Elyles

jemmanuel2144 said:


> thank you for providing me with that information




Even teaching English here is difficult to make a living from. One could work in language schools but income and hours are not guaranteed. Even here in a relatively small town there are a bunch of people trying to teach English. What makes me chuckle is that many Spaniards who try to teach English speak it poorly themselves. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

Also, before I forget, you might want to research international social work groups and Google (countries with social worker shortages) I'm thinking that New Zealand sees them as a needed occupation but don't know for sure now. Again, if you speak Spanish, you might want to look at South America or Central America. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica

jemmanuel2144 said:


> thank you so much for providing me with all of this information. if i could ask then what is something as a american i could do in spain? i know some teach english...however its always been my goal to do therapy, family counseling, be a life coach/motivation speaker


Teaching English wouldn't get you a visa

Some come on a student visa. You have to be registered & study at a govt approved college & you can then work part time. That's not a long term solution though

Some of course work illegally - but for many & obvious reasons that's a really bad idea!


----------



## bob_bob

Elyles said:


> You were a nurse Bob, if I remember correctly? You would know a lot more than me about GB social worker jobs. I just read something a while back about Ireland needing social workers. In the US, there is a true shortage in rural areas despite higher wages to attract them. Nurses are needed everywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Retired Ward Manager. I didn't work closely with Social Workers, thats more my wifes area, she's a senior nurse in mental health. UK nurses can work all over the world, you may have to jump some hoops but you can get the work.

There is a lot of work for nurses in the UK, there is though a lack of permanent contracts and those given are often on a short hours basis, 22.5 a week sort of thing. Zero hour contracts have become very common in UK nursing, you get your degree and register with the nursing bank of your local NHS trust(s) and phone up/go online and see if there are any shifts going. Cheaper for the Trusts but crap in terms of patient continuity of care and for staff. Its OK going to your bank for a mortgage having earned £30k or £40k but no fixed contract will often mean no loan

Zero hour contracts are becoming more and more common


----------



## jemmanuel2144

Elyles said:


> Also, before I forget, you might want to research international social work groups and Google (countries with social worker shortages) I'm thinking that New Zealand sees them as a needed occupation but don't know for sure now. Again, if you speak Spanish, you might want to look at South America or Central America.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hello I wanted to ask if you knew anything about if I had my Ph.D in psych would that make a difference in being able to work in Spain?


----------



## Elyles

jemmanuel2144 said:


> Hello I wanted to ask if you knew anything about if I had my Ph.D in psych would that make a difference in being able to work in Spain?




Got one of those too. One needs to understand all of the nuances of the language to practice here. It is extremely difficult since you would be dealing with behaviors in an alien culture to your own. You could perhaps do the academic route and teach but even those jobs are very difficult to come by. I am just satisfied to have taken early retirement here. I don't need to work now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jemmanuel2144

Elyles said:


> Got one of those too. One needs to understand all of the nuances of the language to practice here. It is extremely difficult since you would be dealing with behaviors in an alien culture to your own. You could perhaps do the academic route and teach but even those jobs are very difficult to come by. I am just satisfied to have taken early retirement here. I don't need to work now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How long have you lived in Spain. What the teaching route that your referring to be in the field of Psych or Social Work? Do you know of any American Psych who have found work in Spain? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Elyles

jemmanuel2144 said:


> How long have you lived in Spain. What the teaching route that your referring to be in the field of Psych or Social Work? Do you know of any American Psych who have found work in Spain? Sorry for all the questions




I am talking about doing professorships at universities at the PhD level. I know of nobody American who has found work in the behavioral health field here. I am sure that it would be possible to acquire some sporadic guest lecturer spots at universities here but not enough to pay bills. I would still be managing mental health centers stateside but retirement is a far better option for me here. I never did the academic route myself and was always in systems management where the staff were generally sicker than the clients. Ask away if you have more questions. We have lived here almost four years now.prior to the end of my career, I got certified to teach English but even that where I live is not enough to pay bills. I teach occasional classes. Most here who are Spanish and teach English speak it horribly and it seems as though many here think they can teach it. I do sporadic private lessons now and volunteer at the Adult School assisting with English classes just to stay busy. I also continue to take Spanish classes. Even after being here four years my Spanish is not sufficient enough to be a behavioral health professional and I speak it and understand it fairly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jemmanuel2144

Elyles said:


> I am talking about doing professorships at universities at the PhD level. I know of nobody American who has found work in the behavioral health field here. I am sure that it would be possible to acquire some sporadic guest lecturer spots at universities here but not enough to pay bills. I would still be managing mental health centers stateside but retirement is a far better option for me here. I never did the academic route myself and was always in systems management where the staff were generally sicker than the clients. Ask away if you have more questions. We have lived here almost four years now.prior to the end of my career, I got certified to teach English but even that where I live is not enough to pay bills. I teach occasional classes. Most here who are Spanish and teach English speak it horribly and it seems as though many here think they can teach it. I do sporadic private lessons now and volunteer at the Adult School assisting with English classes just to stay busy. I also continue to take Spanish classes. Even after being here four years my Spanish is not sufficient enough to be a behavioral health professional and I speak it and understand it fairly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for providing me with all of that information it was really helpful. Is it very expensive to live in Spain?


----------



## Elyles

jemmanuel2144 said:


> Thank you for providing me with all of that information it was really helpful. Is it very expensive to live in Spain?




Not at all for us. We live very well on our Social security of about $3000 a month and travel well. We have not touched our investment portfolio. But, we paid cash for our flat. One can rent rather inexpensively here. It all depends upon how you want to live. We sold cars, property and got rid of all large belongings in a three year process before coming here. Public transportation is wonderful and for us very inexpensive. One can live on much less outside of the larger cities. We live in the Pyrenees, in Jaca, near France. It is sort of like a 2500 year old Park City type ski town of only 12000 inhabitants. We are just local residents now. At your age you have a lot of time to plan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

Elyles said:


> Not at all for us. We live very well on our Social security of about $3000 a month and travel well. We have not touched our investment portfolio. But, we paid cash for our flat. One can rent rather inexpensively here. It all depends upon how you want to live. We sold cars, property and got rid of all large belongings in a three year process before coming here. Public transportation is wonderful and for us very inexpensive. One can live on much less outside of the larger cities. We live in the Pyrenees, in Jaca, near France. It is sort of like a 2500 year old Park City type ski town of only 12000 inhabitants. We are just local residents now. At your age you have a lot of time to plan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Also, one can rent elsewhere for much much less. For example, in small towns one can rent a one bedroom or larger flat for less than 300€ a month. I know for a fact that in Huesca one can rent a three bedroom flat for around 300€ a month or less. If you do not live in the larger cities living is very economical. We used to budget for monthly wine stateside but here we can buy nice bottles for 2€ per or go directly to the bodega with our empty bottles for about 1.30/ liter. Where are you doing your MSW work?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jemmanuel2144

Elyles said:


> Also, one can rent elsewhere for much much less. For example, in small towns one can rent a one bedroom or larger flat for less than 300€ a month. I know for a fact that in Huesca one can rent a three bedroom flat for around 300€ a month or less. If you do not live in the larger cities living is very economical. We used to budget for monthly wine stateside but here we can buy nice bottles for 2€ per or go directly to the bodega with our empty bottles for about 1.30/ liter. Where are you doing your MSW work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


how much does it cost to live in Barcelona? I am doing my MSW degree at California State University, East Bay.


----------



## jemmanuel2144

xabiachica said:


> You would have to get your qualifications _homolgado_ before anything else. That's costly & can take a long time, & you might find that your qualifications aren't accepted here at all. I know that for a lot of professions extra study in Spain is often required.
> 
> 
> Even then, anyone wishing to employ you would have to prove that no EU citizen is available to fill the position, before a work visa were issued.
> 
> We do _of course_ have social workers here. I don't know how licensing works though.
> 
> I doubt they earn anything like $50,000 (about 45,000€ at today's rate)


Hi a question I have is how does having a PH.D in Psychology work for a American wanting to work an live in Spain? I know we discussed social work but would having a PH.D in psychology be any different?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

As some of us have said, it will be extremely difficult for you to find work here as priority has be given legally to members of the EU. If you're not employed by someone elseI don't know how you'd go about setting up your own practice especially when you first come and know little about Spanish culture/ family/ life health systems etc.
However, this woman may be able to tell you something. I think she probably got married to a Spaniard, but I can't see any reference to it, so maybe she didn't. Anyway, read here
https://theintentionalexpat.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## bob_bob

jemmanuel2144 said:


> Hi a question I have is how does having a PH.D in Psychology work for a American wanting to work an live in Spain? I know we discussed social work but would having a PH.D in psychology be any different?


Your up against Spanish and EU members who also have degrees/Masters/PH.D so who do you think will get any available posts? To be honest it won't be you.

How about Mexico or Puerto Rico ?


----------



## Elyles

jemmanuel2144 said:


> Hi a question I have is how does having a PH.D in Psychology work for a American wanting to work an live in Spain? I know we discussed social work but would having a PH.D in psychology be any different?




I have that as well but have given up on employment here. I prefer retirement


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles

jemmanuel2144 said:


> Hi a question I have is how does having a PH.D in Psychology work for a American wanting to work an live in Spain? I know we discussed social work but would having a PH.D in psychology be any different?




Being on an international list for Social Worker employment I was just sent an interesting link in England. 
http://www.birminghamsocialcarejobs.com/?source=1001-birmingham-social-care-newsletter

It might be worth your while to look at it. Although not Spain, it is not too far away.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tris0120

jemmanuel2144 said:


> Hello I wanted to know if anyone can help me in finding out the possibility of American social workers being able to work in Spain. I am a graduate student whose graduating in June 2017 with my masters degree and wanted to see if it was possible to move to Spain and work as a social worker? In American MSW'S social workers with a masters degree can work in the medical field, non-profit, private practice, military, and so much more. Is this the same in Spain? I have been looking online for information but not been able to find anything.


Hi Kay. I am from Australia and I hope to live in Spain too as a Social Worker? Are you now in Spain as a Social Worker? What happened?

Thank you, 

Tristian


----------



## Alcalaina

tris0120 said:


> Hi Kay. I am from Australia and I hope to live in Spain too as a Social Worker? Are you now in Spain as a Social Worker? What happened?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Tristian


Hi, this thread is five years old but the information is still valid. It would be virtually impossible for anyone not from a European Union member state to get _any_ job in the public sector in Spain. There are thousands of well-qualified but unemployed social workers here, supply is way bigger than demand.


----------



## Joppa

Alcalaina said:


> Hi, this thread is five years old but the information is still valid. It would be virtually impossible for anyone not from a European Union member state to get _any_ job in the public sector in Spain. There are thousands of well-qualified but unemployed social workers here, supply is way bigger than demand.


Do you still have to pass competitive Oposicíon (civil service exam) in order to take on civil or public service job in Spain, effectively ruling out foreigners, including EU citizens?


----------



## Overandout

Joppa said:


> Do you still have to pass competitive Oposicíon (civil service exam) in order to take on civil or public service job in Spain, effectively ruling out foreigners, including EU citizens?


Foreigners can sit Oposiciones in Spain except for those for positions in security forces. This is part of EU legislation which Spain has to abide by.

There seems to be some kind of thinking amongst some people that this is a "foreigner filter" but it is not.


----------



## xabiaxica

Overandout said:


> Foreigners can sit Oposiciones in Spain except for those for positions in security forces. This is part of EU legislation which Spain has to abide by.
> 
> There seems to be some kind of thinking amongst some people that this is a "foreigner filter" but it is not.


Yes, it only rules out foreigners inasmuch as they have to obviously have a very high level of Spanish, & the local language (valenciano/catalán/euskera etc.) where required.


----------



## Overandout

I have mentioned this before, but I once met a serving Policía Nacional who was British, but was determined to be a police officer in Madrid after moving here, so gained Spanish nationality (required in this case due to the nature of the public position) and passed the oposiciones and entered the force.
So even in that case he was not ruled out by any means. He just complied with the requirements and succeded...


----------



## tris0120

Alcalaina said:


> Hi, this thread is five years old but the information is still valid. It would be virtually impossible for anyone not from a European Union member state to get _any_ job in the public sector in Spain. There are thousands of well-qualified but unemployed social workers here, supply is way bigger than demand.


Okay. I actually also have a Dutch passport, I just need to learn the language.


----------



## Turtles

Oposiciones are a de facto ban on foreigners. That one British policia in Madrid would have had to give up his passport to get the job. Even in jobs that do not require Spanish citizenship the numbers of foreign nurses, teachers .... are tiny compared to in the UK. How many foreigners will spend years of their lives in near full time study on the off chance of getting a job in the Spanish public sector? The system is even effective in keeping out people from other regions of Spain. This forum regularly has questions from qualified and experienced foreigners asking if they can send a cv to a Spanish school. That just shows the gulf in between countries even within the Single Market. Most Spanish people think that the idea of just applying for jobs that you like the look of is insanity that would lead to corruption as positions are allocated 'a dedo'.


----------



## Overandout

Turtles said:


> Oposiciones are a de facto ban on foreigners. That one British policia in Madrid would have had to give up his passport to get the job. Even in jobs that do not require Spanish citizenship the numbers of foreign nurses, teachers .... are tiny compared to in the UK. How many foreigners will spend years of their lives in near full time study on the off chance of getting a job in the Spanish public sector? The system is even effective in keeping out people from other regions of Spain. This forum regularly has questions from qualified and experienced foreigners asking if they can send a cv to a Spanish school. That just shows the gulf in between countries even within the Single Market. Most Spanish people think that the idea of just applying for jobs that you like the look of is insanity that would lead to corruption as positions are allocated 'a dedo'.


You are mixing up the fact that not many foreigners do the Oposiciones with an allegation that they can't for some administrative reason.

Professionally qualified people don't generally come to countries with high levels of unemployment and low salaries looking for work. That has more to do with the number of foreigners in public positions than the process of admission. Also the fact, as pointed out already, that many don't come close to learning the language to the required standard for a public post.

You are also overlooking the fact that the Oposiciones make it harder for a national person to enter civil service than in the UK, it is not just for foreigners, and not just difficult for foreigners.


----------



## Turtles

I'm not overlooking or alleging anything, hence my use of the phrase 'de facto'. The system's effect is to discourage foreign (and non-local) applicants even if the law appears to grant them equal rights. Spain loses out by tying up its brightest people - even into their fifties - in years of exam preparation when they could be settling into proper careers. If teachers need to be the best of the best, then why not make the basic qualification harder? That would weed out the poor candidates at a young age and free them up to do something else. I read this week that the Czech Republic has now overtaken Spain on GDP per head. Oposiciones and the vast misuse of human talent that they require have to have something to do with that.


----------



## Overandout

Your criticsm of the Oposiciones system (tying up the best people in unnecessarily cumersome selection processes) is very valid, but the thinking that it affects, or is designed to affect foreign or non-local applicants more than local and national applicants is, in my view misguided.

The barrier of not having a high level of Spanish (or local dialect / languages) applies to virtually all professional positions, not just public ones attained through oposiciones.

The problem (partly) is that a public position in Spain is still seen as a "prize", something which has to be won through a near gladiatorial battle because once in, you never get kicked out. This view is maintained and promoted both by the applicants (workforce) and the public institutions (employers) and shows little sign of changing.


----------



## Joppa

Overandout said:


> The problem (partly) is that a public position in Spain is still seen as a "prize", something which has to be won through a near gladiatorial battle because once in, you never get kicked out. This view is maintained and promoted both by the applicants (workforce) and the public institutions (employers) and shows little sign of changing.


The same argument also applies in my view to the near total autonomy of a public servant. Many of us have been given the runaround by local functionaria/o who interprets the law in their own way and demands documents etc not legally required, whether it's residency, empadronamiento, driving licence or any kind of permit or licence.


----------



## kaipa

I agree with the last 2 posters. The opociciones is not a effective device for allocating jobs as it does waste a huge amount of potential candidates time ( taking a year to prepare for example,) It is not at all progressive or with validity in that it relies heavily on memorisation and tests few skills. It is , as pointed out, hugely prized and competitive to such a degree it demotivates more than motivates. And finally it's not fit for purpose in that it should mean that the most capable and brightest are found in the public institutions which going on my experience has not been the case!


----------



## Elyles

jemmanuel2144 said:


> how much does it cost to live in Barcelona? I am doing my MSW degree at California State University, East Bay.


Forget employment as an MSW in Spain. Social workers here are government employees and most with a BS, employed by the government for Pennie’s to the dollar in the US. Sorry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

